# Thinking about a new tank, maybe



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping to get a new tank, but we move around a lot so I need something fairly compact, but larger than my 10 gal.

I was hoping for something close to 30gal. I want to put some platys a molly, my albino brushnosed pleco, a corycat, and my assassin snails in the tank, along with some zebra danios, and perhaps some tiny tetra species like headlights or neons.

Any recommendations for tanks? Also, what is a good stocking level for a 30 gal of "small" fish. I'll be planting it as well.

What do you think?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would get a 20B, 30B, or 40B. The use the space better and seem much bigger than they actually are.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

What are the best filters for a larger aquarium?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Chessie,

I would recommend a 20g as well, and it's really hard to go wrong with a Marineland filter, but I also like the Fluval Aquaclears. I would recommend you get a filter with 170-200 or so GPH. However if you have the room a 25g or a 29g tank isn't much bigger and the 5-9 extra gallons go a long way in helping water quality.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Any recommendations on stocking levels for the species listed, assuming I have all female livebearers?


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

29 gal is a good size. I would either go canister filter or if you want h.o.b. go aquaclear filters. They are quiet and you can reuse filter sponge. They also have space for additional media. I love the planning part!


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I love my 20 gallon long. Has the floor dimensions of a 29...it's just not as tall...


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Since I'd like to keep the tank on a sturdy wine cabinet that we have, I'm thinking about getting a Aqueon 26 gal bowfront with a glass top. It fits the top of the wine cabinet perfectly. I'm still investigating my lighting options. I want to have enough light for "low light" plants like java moss and ferns, and crypts, and anubias, since I'm already growing those things well.

Anyone have any experience with these tanks?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I have experiance with Aqueon 25g tanks and I can say I am very impressed with it so far.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

So to stock the tank, I'm thinking about this.

6 assassin snails
1 brushnosed albino pleco
4 female platys
2 corycats
3 neon tetras
2 long fin zebra danios

Should they be okay in 26 gal with weekly water changes?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope you have a TON of snails to feed the assassins, lol. This is what I use to calculate my stock ideas and it isn't perfect but it will give you an idea of what you are looking at. 

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

What a great link! That really helps, thanks!

I've decided to put my known male assassin in my big tank away from the girls, and watch for more breeding. If I spot another male, I'll pop him in the big tank too. Then if I have a snail "breakout" I'll combine all the snails in the problem tank. That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

lol or send them all to me, I have pond snails out of the wazoo! But it would be a great idea to seperate the males from the females yes.


----------



## dtn23 (Jul 9, 2012)

The only specific problem I noticed is that your neons may be happier in a school of 5+. And personally I don't think the 2 extra fish would have much impact on the bio-load. Good luck


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

According to the stocking calculator, this is my ideal.

1 bristlenose pleco (Sticker)
5 neons
4 Dwarf corys (D.D. gets some new friends)
5 Danios
My two male Assassin snails so they leave my two girls alone already! I have babies coming out of my ears!
5 female platys (Bows, Zippy, Minnie, and two new ones, including at least one sunfire wag. I love those!)

I think that will make an awesome tank, and all the fish will be much happier. I'll keep the ten gal with the two female assassins, and the babies, and put the new platys in there until they inevitably give birth, then I'll use it as a baby tank. Once the babies are gone, I'll get a betta to hang out with the snails.

This plan sounds awesome! Now, how do I convince the hubby this is a good idea. I'm thinking he's annoyed with me, but frankly, I'm frustrated with him, so there. (Don't get in the way of fish plans, darn it!)


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

from experiance, it's better to ask forgiveness than permission!


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm thinking you're right. Today is tank cleaning day. If I just "happen" to empty it out all the way and move it back into my son's room, it would be awfully difficult to move back, leaving the wine cabinet gloriously empty for a bowfront.

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

or do what I do, wait till they go to work and get busy. When they come home tank is up and running. Nothing they can do.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Women fish keepers have the advantage here. All you have to do is say no more ______________ until I get what I want. If I tried that (assuming I wasn't in a dorm room) at either my parents house or if I was living with my gf they would say move it back or no and it would end there. Stocking looks fine on the aqadvisor redo


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry, that's a no can do. I happen to like my husband. LOL


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

ChessieSFR said:


> Sorry, that's a no can do. I happen to like my husband. LOL


You can threaten it and not follow through


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

I never point the gun if I'm not willing to pull the trigger.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay, so we reached a compromise. Since we're moving in the summer, I need to wait until after the move, then I have the go ahead to get any sized tank I want, so long as it fits someplace in the house!

Yay!

Now I get to play with stocking options for potentially bigger tanks!

I want all small fish that like to be active.

What are some of your favorite "little gems"?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

cardnals , long finned white clouds ,and rummy nose are the most beautiful small fish I own."Blue eyed spotted longfins" are also nice (but lost in large tank).


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I personally love a school of serpea tetra


----------

